# Grand Canyon Guidebook - $20



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Good deal. Thank you!


----------



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the messages. 

If anybody wants two guidebooks, we can fit two into one Priority Mail envelope. So, two guidebooks would be $47. More than two, we'll use Media Mail.


----------

